# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Female's First Anavar Cycle

## amar306

Hey guys!

I've been poking around this site for quite a while now trying to learn as much as I can. I recently decided to "go to the dark side" as some might say, starting with the mild Oxandrolone. 

I started last night with 5mg just to introduce it to my system. Today I took 10mg, half in the morning with breakfast and the other half before training. 

Depending how I feel I may bump it up to 12.5, then 15mg in a few weeks. I'm going to take it slow, though I must admit I'm having a hard time taking such a small dose since these pills are so f-ing small!! Its a wonder so little could do so much. 

Stats:
22 years old
2 years of Consistent Training
131.2lbs 
17% BF

Other Supplements:
Multi-Vitamin
Fish Oil
Vitamin C
Super food (hard to get in all my greens)

Goals:
To gain as much mass as possible with the cycle. 

I'm expecting some side effects the first week (like stomach pain and/or lack of appetite) and if this is true then I may just milk it and use the first week to lean up just a tad. 

Diet:

Training Days - 
Meal 1: 3 egg whites, 2 whole

Meal 2: 5oz. chicken breast/fish/steak 

Meal 3: Pre workout shake - 20g Whey, Lucine, beta alanine, glutamine, BCAAs, Jack3d, etc. 

Meal 4: Post workout shake - 30g Hydrolyzed Whey, 40-70g waxy maize (depending on muscles worked), Lucine, beta alanine, glutamine, BCAAs, etc.

Meal 5: 5oz. chicken breast/fish/steak w/ 1 and a half cups of white jasmine rice.

Meal 6: 5oz. chicken breast/fish/steak w/ 1 and a half cups of white jasmine rice.

Meal 7: Night shake - 35-40g casein protein, 1/2 tablespoon olive oil.

Off Days:
Meal 1: 4 egg whites+ 1 whole 

Meal 2: 4 and 1/2 oz chicken, turkey or fish(white) 

Meal 3: 4 1/2 oz chicken, turkey or fish 

Meal 4: 4 1/2 oz chicken, turkey or fish with 1/2 cup of brown rice.

Meal 5: 4 1/2 oz chicken, turkey or fish with 1/2 cup of brown rice.

Meal 6: Night shake - 35-40g casein protein, 1/2 tablespoon olive oil.

So far I've felt completely normal. The only physical change thus far is I feel much more...solid. I already felt pretty solid, but there seems to be a noticeable difference. Even the bf confirmed my suspicions. 

Anyway, I'm obviously new to this so if anyone experienced with this had any suggestions I'm all ears! Thank you in advance! I'll keep this updated!

----------


## oldschoolfitness

upper back looks really strong. you're already in pretty good shape so the anavar should produce some good results. i have no experience with it myself, but they are 2 really good threads (one by misty47 and the other diamond) a lot of good info if you want to see some results. good luck

----------


## Diamond*K

do u know wat ur cal intake is??? even just a rough guess...

your protein seem really high.. not that thats an issue.. not many ppl react to that as u think... sum ppl have digestive issues.

i would go more in depth with ur diet.play with sum numbers and constantly get ur bf checked. that way u know wats wrkin. i also find carb cycling helps a lot. 

you got a great start. i'm sure u'll impress.

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Great base to start with. Good suggestions Diamond. Keep it up and be attentive to any ill-side effects that may appear.

----------


## amar306

> do u know wat ur cal intake is??? even just a rough guess...
> 
> your protein seem really high.. not that thats an issue.. not many ppl react to that as u think... sum ppl have digestive issues.
> 
> i would go more in depth with ur diet.play with sum numbers and constantly get ur bf checked. that way u know wats wrkin. i also find carb cycling helps a lot. 
> 
> you got a great start. i'm sure u'll impress.


My calorie intake is somewhere in the range of 1400 - 2000 depending on whether its a training or off day, it kinda varies. 

On my training days I could have as much as 200g pro, and 200 carb, on off days 160 pro and 70-100 carbs.

The diet I actually received from a kind of mentor of mine who has been competing for 10 years, so I feel like I can trust her advice! The only modifications I've made is using a Super food instead of all the veggies and salads (anyone have an issue with this?) and I'm still using this diet approach called "Carb Backloading". This is similar to the "Earn your Carbs" mentality, so I don't have carbs until after I train or on off days till after 5pm. 

I've tried all kinds of diets in the past for 6+ months, such as high carb, then low carb (carb cycling) having carbs throughout the day and I feel like I just got fat. I've also tried the Anabolic Diet, which is a high fat high protein diet with a 1 day a week Carb Refeed. Neither of these have given me the results I've been seeing in the last 2-3 months with Carb Backloading, so I'm hesitant to change it.


Also...on another side note the biggest thing with this diet that was stressed to me was 4-5oz of red meat with rice EVERY DAY. I've been doing this for the last week and a half to two weeks, and my deadlift and squat has increased 30+ lbs... Thats without even starting the cycle. Hard to question results like that!

----------


## amar306

So today is the third day of my cycle, and as of now I don't have anything new to report. 

My appetite is normal, digestion is normal, acne is under control. The only "changes" i've noticed is I do seem to be getting considerably stronger (but I was blasting through PRs on my new diet alone without gear), and I feel denser.

I've read on here you have to wait a week to see if you are getting results to determine whether or not your gear is real, which I have to admit has been my main concern above all else. 

My source swore to me it was legit, that they've used it themselves in the past and received great results. I suppose it's possible I'm just freaking myself out by being impatient? I know its only day 3 lol, so this is probably the case. 

thoughts anyone?  :Smilie:

----------


## boundup

> So today is the third day of my cycle, and as of now I don't have anything new to report. 
> 
> My appetite is normal, digestion is normal, acne is under control. The only "changes" i've noticed is I do seem to be getting considerably stronger (but I was blasting through PRs on my new diet alone without gear), and I feel denser.
> 
> I've read on here you have to wait a week to see if you are getting results to determine whether or not your gear is real, which I have to admit has been my main concern above all else. 
> 
> My source swore to me it was legit, that they've used it themselves in the past and received great results. I suppose it's possible I'm just freaking myself out by being impatient? I know its only day 3 lol, so this is probably the case. 
> 
> thoughts anyone?


Mine took a bit to kick in, granted I was doing 100mg ED, but when it did it was a slow but steady arc. I wasn't jumping twenty pounds on certain exercises but I had consistent and steady progression. What I found the most interesting and tought to deal with some times were the pumps. My god, they were insane.

----------


## amcon

Goals:
To gain as much mass as possible with the cycle. 

need to get more indepth with this, set good expectations, like gaining 5 lbs and dropping 2% bf... 

you look great, you looking at fitness type of look? or body builders type of look?

keep it up...

i would like to see you drop one of those shakes and i like the protien you getting - but as stated watch out for digestive issues... (gass, bloating, lack of bowl movments

----------


## Jahcuree

Awesome base, Goodluck on the cycle and welcome to the site!

----------


## SlimmerMe

Welcome!

----------


## amar306

> Goals:
> To gain as much mass as possible with the cycle. 
> 
> need to get more indepth with this, set good expectations, like gaining 5 lbs and dropping 2% bf... 
> 
> you look great, you looking at fitness type of look? or body builders type of look?
> 
> keep it up...
> 
> i would like to see you drop one of those shakes and i like the protien you getting - but as stated watch out for digestive issues... (gass, bloating, lack of bowl movments


Well like I've said I'm new to this, this is my first cycle so I honestly have no idea what this will do to my body. I don't really know what a reasonable goal would be, but I suppose if I were more specific I would say I'd like to get up to at least 135lbs, so that's a 4 lb increase. 

I'm wanting to compete in the figure division in about a year, so I'm not looking to get to the bodybuilder level of size.

I didn't think I was having that many shakes; 3 some days yes but that's only on training days which is only 3-4 days of the week. I'm so destroyed after each session its hard to function normally for a day or two, so I really can't get in more than that. 

So which shakes do you have an issue with? Thank you for your input!

----------


## amar306

> Awesome base, Goodluck on the cycle and welcome to the site!


Thank you!  :Smilie:

----------


## some_gurl

I love Var. Had great results with it with some minor sides. 
Awesome base by the way, you will like what you get from it im sure.
id recommend taking a liver pill tho, as all orals have a more toxicity

----------


## amar306

> I love Var. Had great results with it with some minor sides. 
> Awesome base by the way, you will like what you get from it im sure.
> id recommend taking a liver pill tho, as all orals have a more toxicity


Do you have a specific kind of liver pill that you've used in the past? I've actually been meaning to ask about that so thanks for reminding me!

Also, what sides did you experience with what dosage?

----------


## My oh sin

I have been Amar306's training partner for the last year and I gotta say this girl is 100% dedicated. She trains like a warrior woman and there is no doubt in my mind that her results will be nothing short of spectacular. I hope everyone enjoys watching you transform as much as I know I will. Good luck!

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> I have been Amar306's training partner for the last year and I gotta say this girl is 100% dedicated. She trains like a warrior woman and there is no doubt in my mind that her results will be nothing short of spectacular. I hope everyone enjoys watching you transform as much as I know I will. Good luck!


Hey bud, that's great news. And welcome to Anabolic Review. It's refreshing to get new members with experience from time to time.

Enjoy your stay and make yourself at home.

----------


## Dan111

> Do you have a specific kind of liver pill that you've used in the past? I've actually been meaning to ask about that so thanks for reminding me!
> 
> Also, what sides did you experience with what dosage?


I take LiverCare (manufacturer is Himalaya). You should be able to get it at any organic/health store. Oddly enough, I couldn't find it at GNC or CVS or anything like that...they have some other brands, but I've heard Livercare is the best, so I got it at a local health/organic food store that sells supplements as well.

I think it was around $25 for the bottle and has 180 capsules...you take 2 pills a day before meals, so it lasts a long time.

----------


## amar306

> I take LiverCare (manufacturer is Himalaya). You should be able to get it at any organic/health store. Oddly enough, I couldn't find it at GNC or CVS or anything like that...they have some other brands, but I've heard Livercare is the best, so I got it at a local health/organic food store that sells supplements as well.
> 
> I think it was around $25 for the bottle and has 180 capsules...you take 2 pills a day before meals, so it lasts a long time.


Good to know! Thanks I'll give that a try.

----------


## HitIt

LiverCare. Good luck with your cycle.

----------


## BJJ

My wife is currently on var @ 5 mg ed.

I would climb the dosage a bit slower than you plan to and also if you want to add LBM your daily Kcal intake must be kept constant, regardless you train or not.

----------


## amar306

> My wife is currently on var @ 5 mg ed.
> 
> I would climb the dosage a bit slower than you plan to and also if you want to add LBM your daily Kcal intake must be kept constant, regardless you train or not.


I was planning on staying at 10mg for 2-3 weeks, then upping the dosage by 2.5 if I still don't have any sides. How quickly would you recommend increasing?

And youre probably right with keeping my Kcal constant, I'm a trainer so I'm on my feet 8+ hours of the day sweating so I have a hard enough time not losing weight! I've already lost weight since starting this log, not good!

----------


## BJJ

> I was planning on staying at 10mg for 2-3 weeks, then upping the dosage by 2.5 if I still don't have any sides. How quickly would you recommend increasing?


3 Weeks is fair I believe.

----------


## amar306

> 3 Weeks is fair I believe.


Cool happy to hear it!  :Smilie:  Thanks again!

----------


## BJJ

> Cool happy to hear it!  Thanks again!


Good Luck!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## amar306

Alright so, today's the 5th day on 10mg. 

There are couple things that could be sides, or it could just be life getting to me. The first being last night I was extremely irritable, and it came on rather quickly. I don't think my reasons for being upset weren't valid, however I could tell I was probably overreacting just a touch. 

The second is some acne starting to show up. I was lucky enough to have really good skin so the only time I would ever really break out is around that time of the month, and its not near that time right now and i'm seeing more than usual. I'm sure these will subside with time, I'm not worried.  :Smilie: 

Other than that everything is going well. I'm aggravated that I'm so sore though! I really did a number on my back last Tuesday because here it is the following Thursday and it still hurts... So I'm a little disappointed i'm not recovering faster.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Welcome to the dark side amar! I'm on var right now as well, about 80-100mg/day along with a test booster, ghrp-2, cjc, and some pgcl (do not EVER take that as a female!).

Biggest changes I notice with var are strength increase, increased vacularity, and increase muscle density. The strength is a great help because you can really push out that last rep or 2 you normally wouldn't be able to (then rinse and repeat).
I"m not to familiar with sides females experience other than the sexual ones i.e. increased horniness and 'var clit'. 

BJJ knows his stuff, he's helped me out in the past and since his wife is on it I'd pay attn to what input he offers.

----------


## amar306

> Welcome to the dark side amar! I'm on var right now as well, about 80-100mg/day along with a test booster, ghrp-2, cjc, and some pgcl (do not EVER take that as a female!).
> 
> Biggest changes I notice with var are strength increase, increased vacularity, and increase muscle density. The strength is a great help because you can really push out that last rep or 2 you normally wouldn't be able to (then rinse and repeat).
> I"m not to familiar with sides females experience other than the sexual ones i.e. increased horniness and 'var clit'. 
> 
> BJJ knows his stuff, he's helped me out in the past and since his wife is on it I'd pay attn to what input he offers.


Hey thanks for the advice! Don't worry I wouldn't ever take that much! 

I have noticed some definite strength increases and density! Good luck on your cycle!  :Smilie:

----------


## BJJ

amar306, I have a couple of questions to ask you but privately.
Once you reach 25 posts, pls send me a PM.
Thanks

----------


## oldschoolfitness

good job on the strength increases. for the first cycle or two there is always gray areas we worry about(legit, if its working etc.) hang in there and pretty soon everything will being going in the direction you want (bodyfat% down and lifts up)

----------


## amar306

> good job on the strength increases. for the first cycle or two there is always gray areas we worry about(legit, if its working etc.) hang in there and pretty soon everything will being going in the direction you want (bodyfat% down and lifts up)


Thanks for the encouragement! I'm glad to know my paranoia is normal!  :Big Grin:

----------


## amar306

> amar306, I have a couple of questions to ask you but privately.
> Once you reach 25 posts, pls send me a PM.
> Thanks


I'll send you a pm as soon as I can!

----------


## amar306

Okay so...I definitely think something here is working. 

As far as my workouts go, here's last week's numbers:

Full Squat: 145lbs x 2 (not my best)
Deadlift: 165lbs x 2

Here's this weeks numbers:

Full Squat: 185lbs x 2
Deadlift: 3 sets of 5, 165lbs

SOMETHING...is going on here...and I like it, a lot.  :Wink:

----------


## amcon

> Well like I've said I'm new to this, this is my first cycle so I honestly have no idea what this will do to my body. I don't really know what a reasonable goal would be, but I suppose if I were more specific I would say I'd like to get up to at least 135lbs, so that's a 4 lb increase. 
> 
> I'm wanting to compete in the figure division in about a year, so I'm not looking to get to the bodybuilder level of size.
> 
> I didn't think I was having that many shakes; 3 some days yes but that's only on training days which is only 3-4 days of the week. I'm so destroyed after each session its hard to function normally for a day or two, so I really can't get in more than that. 
> 
> So which shakes do you have an issue with? Thank you for your input!


well, great goals, i would get you bf checked, add the weight and lower bf, (you look great so im not saying you need to loose bf just that it fits you goals for compititon).

as for shakes i dont like to see lots of shakes through out the day, i would rather see you eating you protien then drinking it (personal i have a shake one a day or less) if the three shakes stop you from cheating then take them but i would like to see ppl swap a shake to tuna or some other lean protien. for what shake to cut out (3 shakes a day) drop shake in middle of day for tuna or chicken breast.




> Okay so...I definitely think something here is working. 
> 
> As far as my workouts go, here's last week's numbers:
> 
> Full Squat: 145lbs x 2 (not my best)
> Deadlift: 165lbs x 2
> 
> Here's this weeks numbers:
> 
> ...


great job!!! do you alway do low reps or just looking to see your max the last few weeks?

----------


## amcon

btw if that is you in the pic you look great, muscular arms, great back and round glutes (as far as we can see) 

keep it up!!!!

----------


## amar306

> well, great goals, i would get you bf checked, add the weight and lower bf, (you look great so im not saying you need to loose bf just that it fits you goals for compititon).
> 
> as for shakes i dont like to see lots of shakes through out the day, i would rather see you eating you protien then drinking it (personal i have a shake one a day or less) if the three shakes stop you from cheating then take them but i would like to see ppl swap a shake to tuna or some other lean protien. for what shake to cut out (3 shakes a day) drop shake in middle of day for tuna or chicken breast.
> 
> 
> 
> great job!!! do you alway do low reps or just looking to see your max the last few weeks?


I definitely agree with you about the shakes, I know a lot of people mess up by having too many liquid calories and I'm going to do my best to avoid that, so thanks for the advice!

And since starting the cycle I have just been focusing on lifting lower reps and going really heavy, since on my strength should be going up. So for the last few training sessions i've been lifting with the idea that if I can lift a weight ten times, its too light, if I can't lift it 4 times its too heavy. Seems to be working so far!

----------


## amar306

> btw if that is you in the pic you look great, muscular arms, great back and round glutes (as far as we can see) 
> 
> keep it up!!!!


Yup that's me! So thank you! And don't worry I'm going to keep an eye on my BF like you suggested.  :Smilie:  Thanks for the advice!

I'll post new pics of my progress as soon as I feel like I can definitely see some changes...I feel like its slow going since i'm female but thats okay, I'm patient! Well...kinda...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Standby

> Yup that's me! So thank you! And don't worry I'm going to keep an eye on my BF like you suggested.  Thanks for the advice!
> 
> I'll post new pics of my progress as soon as I feel like I can definitely see some changes...I feel like its slow going since i'm female but thats okay, I'm patient! Well...kinda...


your not patient, dont lie to us! looking great by the way. good luck cant wait to see your progress!

----------


## amar306

> your not patient, dont lie to us! looking great by the way. good luck cant wait to see your progress!


LOL I suppose if I was really patient I wouldnt be doing this cycle.

When I was training today I was noticing that my joints were really hurting me, much more than they ever have. My oh sin, my trainer partner, told me its because I'm lifting so much more now, and muscles can handle it but my joints can't keep up! Ugh! So I gotta take a couple days off which sucks!

And thank you for your kind words! I'll keep you guys updated with my progress!  :Smilie:

----------


## amar306

Well it appears that so far the cycle isn't effecting my hormones too much, I was taken off guard by my period this morning.  :Hmmmm:  Awesome...

I was kinda hoping I'd get a break from it for a while! Oh well!

In other news my whole body hurts. Just sitting here my whole body aches. Back, traps, legs are all destroyed from deadlifts, and my arms are killing me from the arm workout yesterday. I thought I was going to be recovering faster on this stuff...Why am I not recovering faster?!?  :Frown:

----------


## HitIt

how is your sleep?

----------


## boundup

> Well it appears that so far the cycle isn't effecting my hormones too much, I was taken off guard by my period this morning.  Awesome...
> 
> I was kinda hoping I'd get a break from it for a while! Oh well!
> 
> In other news my whole body hurts. Just sitting here my whole body aches. Back, traps, legs are all destroyed from deadlifts, and my arms are killing me from the arm workout yesterday. I thought I was going to be recovering faster on this stuff...Why am I not recovering faster?!?


I didn't really recover any quicker when I was on my Var cycle and I was constantly in state of being 'pumped'. I have a fairly physically demanding job and there were days I was almost in tears because my traps, delts and tris were just tense as hell.

Nice pic btw - Looks like you have a solid base.

----------


## swamp88

your pics look great. i heard var takes awhile to kick, u \ 2 weeks or less?

----------


## amar306

> how is your sleep?


My sleep is actually pretty good, I average 8-9 hours a night. On rare occasions I'll only get 7, other times i'll get 10.

I always train in the late afternoon sometimes evening, so sometimes I have a hard time getting to sleep after all the energy supplements. 

But I actually just bought a sleep aid tonight along with a liver support supplement, so hopefully that will help!

----------


## amar306

> I didn't really recover any quicker when I was on my Var cycle and I was constantly in state of being 'pumped'. I have a fairly physically demanding job and there were days I was almost in tears because my traps, delts and tris were just tense as hell.
> 
> Nice pic btw - Looks like you have a solid base.


Ugh I know exactly what you mean! Like I've said earlier I'm a trainer so I'm constantly working people out and I'm so involved with their sessions its like I'm working out with them...But I guess it's better than a sedentary job right?  :Big Grin: 

And thank you! I appreciate it!  :Smilie:

----------


## amar306

> your pics look great. i heard var takes awhile to kick, u \ 2 weeks or less?


Today is day 8 at 10mg...so I'm still waiting to feel it's full effect.  :Smilie:

----------


## BJJ

> Well it appears that so far the cycle isn't effecting my hormones too much, I was taken off guard by my period this morning.  Awesome...
> 
> I was kinda hoping I'd get a break from it for a while! Oh well!
> 
> In other news my whole body hurts. Just sitting here my whole body aches. Back, traps, legs are all destroyed from deadlifts, and my arms are killing me from the arm workout yesterday. I thought I was going to be recovering faster on this stuff...*Why am I not recovering faster?!?*


It could be led from several reasons.

In my experience, Oxa is the strongest compound to recover from w/o and from pain associated in tendonds and joints, even stronger than NPP.

Just give it a time, a month at least.

----------


## amar306

Well I took that sleep supplement last night, Valerian root extract and I passed out for 9.5 hours.

I hate it thought that even though I slept that much I still feel groggy, and felt horribly sick to my stomach. Maybe the liver support? 

Ugh. Either way I still feel like I've been hit by a truck. Time to go to work! :P

----------


## boundup

> Well I took that sleep supplement last night, Valerian root extract and I passed out for 9.5 hours.
> 
> I hate it thought that even though I slept that much I still feel groggy, and felt horribly sick to my stomach. Maybe the liver support? 
> 
> Ugh. Either way I still feel like I've been hit by a truck. Time to go to work! :P


How are you feeling so far?

----------


## amar306

> How are you feeling so far?


Thanks for asking! 

I slept about 10.5 hours last night, I think I should stop taking the Valerian root because its so powerful. I still feel groggy!

I'm feeling a little better today though, my joints dont seem to hurt as much anymore so i'm going to hit the gym here in a bit. 

I cant really say I've seen any noticeable physical changes in myself, which is a little depressing. However I'm still under the 2 week mark so I'm sure if I give it more time I'll start to see somethings happening. My strength is definitely going up so at least I know this stuff is working somehow!

----------


## amar306

Odd question... I'm just wondering if anyone has experienced this.

I've heard of people feeling an overall feeling of "well being" while on this stuff, as well as cases of slight depression after come off of it. This isn't what I think I'm experiencing. 

Within the few hours of taking a dose my head feels foggy. Its hard to explain...like a mixture of being slightly intoxicated and dizzy. My senses feel a little duller, and I feel like have a harder time staying alert.

Anyone have any experience with this? Or is this just making me crazy? :/

----------


## boundup

> Odd question... I'm just wondering if anyone has experienced this.
> 
> I've heard of people feeling an overall feeling of "well being" while on this stuff, as well as cases of slight depression after come off of it. This isn't what I think I'm experiencing. 
> 
> Within the few hours of taking a dose my head feels foggy. Its hard to explain...like a mixture of being slightly intoxicated and dizzy. My senses feel a little duller, and I feel like have a harder time staying alert.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with this? Or is this just making me crazy? :/


Eh, I had similar effects but it honestly varied. On some days I would be hazy and disconnected and other days I was just fine. My sex drive died after about a week or so until I started using test. Other than that, I would usually just get mild stomach discomfort and then once it was really kicking in, I had no sides. Except those pumps... dear god.

----------


## Morgoth

You should start seeing physical results after about week 3 or so.

----------


## amcon

nice keep it up!!!

----------


## amar306

> nice keep it up!!!


I will thank you!  :Smilie: 

Almost to the 2 week mark! Once I hit the 3 week mark I'll be upping my dose by another 2.5 assuming I still don't have any sides. I'm feeling a lot better now that I've caught up on my sleep, I think that plus all the hard training was slowing me down.

I'll keep you guys updated!

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Well it appears that so far the cycle isn't effecting my hormones too much, I was taken off guard by my period this morning.  Awesome...
> 
> I was kinda hoping I'd get a break from it for a while! Oh well!
> 
> In other news my whole body hurts. Just sitting here my whole body aches. Back, traps, legs are all destroyed from deadlifts, and my arms are killing me from the arm workout yesterday. I thought I was going to be recovering faster on this stuff...Why am I not recovering faster?!?


I can relate. One day recently I went to the gym in the mid am and worked 2 body parts REAL hard. That afternoon/early eve I was feeling good so went back for a 2nd workout and worked 2 more body parts REAL HARD. I was loving it as I was struggling for like 1 minute to get up that one last rep while sweating like a pig but I wound up paying for it over the next few days. Got drained. Kind of felt like i had the mild flu, slept a LOT more than usual. Figured I pushed to the limit and my body needed the time it needed to recover.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> LOL I suppose if I was really patient I wouldnt be doing this cycle.
> 
> When I was training today I was noticing that my joints were really hurting me, much more than they ever have. My oh sin, my trainer partner, told me its because I'm lifting so much more now, and muscles can handle it but my joints can't keep up! Ugh! So I gotta take a couple days off which sucks!
> 
> And thank you for your kind words! I'll keep you guys updated with my progress!


You know, based on some recent research I did which I found very interesting around connective tissues like tendons: Tests weakens them (on a temp basis) along with some other steroids . On the other hand Var, EQ, Primo, Deca , HGH actually aid collagen synthesis which is what goes into healing and keeping our joints and connective tissues STRONGER. That is one of the reasons I started my current cycle out on var, I have had tendinitis due to over-training my non dominant hand/wrist and also have a lingering bicep tendon issue (it frayed, healed but scarred up so was swollen so when shoulder muscles would rub past it I would experience discomfort. 

I wanted to see if the var would take away these symptoms. (btw winny, even thou it aids in collagen synthesis there is some aspect of the process that makes the tendons actually enlarge and become more brittle, making one more prone to injury).

Since starting the var i have added ghrp-2 and cjc w/o dat which could also have similar healing properties.

Bottom line, shoulder injury 2 yrs old, no longer bothering me. Tendinitis 5 months, no longer bothering me so I can get back to doing some intensive hand/wrist/finger strengthening exercises. 

Don't know if this is specific to males but wouldn't think so. So longer term this var could be good for your joints and connective tissues, making them stronger.

ALTHOUGH, I think I do remember something about var and leg pain and it being a potential problem so I would look into that, specifically if the pain is centered around the legs. I have poor memory so body part might be wrong but think it was the legs and pain as a side to potentially call the doctor about.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Well I took that sleep supplement last night, Valerian root extract and I passed out for 9.5 hours.
> 
> I hate it thought that even though I slept that much I still feel groggy, and felt horribly sick to my stomach. Maybe the liver support? 
> 
> Ugh. Either way I still feel like I've been hit by a truck. Time to go to work! :P


U could try melatonin as another over the counter sleep aid. they come in 2mg, 5mg, and 10mg tabs i believe. My wife uses them.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Thanks for asking! 
> 
> I slept about 10.5 hours last night, I think I should stop taking the Valerian root because its so powerful. I still feel groggy!
> 
> I'm feeling a little better today though, my joints dont seem to hurt as much anymore so i'm going to hit the gym here in a bit. 
> 
> I cant really say I've seen any noticeable physical changes in myself, which is a little depressing. However I'm still under the 2 week mark so I'm sure if I give it more time I'll start to see somethings happening. My strength is definitely going up so at least I know this stuff is working somehow!


What dose r u on now? How many years training? I know ur a trainer so you've been in the gym moving weights more than most all women on the planet for x # of years. I'm not competent to speak to dosages but maybe some seasoned vets could check in with you around that. In other words if your only on 2.5mg/day, given your serious workout history maybe it's just like your an avg woman going into the gym after eating an extra banana for energy pre work out lol j/k with the exaggeration.

Also, do you have children? The reason I ask is due to the possibility of an overloaded schedule that could be draining energy and an adjustment might be worth considering.

----------


## amar306

> What dose r u on now? How many years training? I know ur a trainer so you've been in the gym moving weights more than most all women on the planet for x # of years. I'm not competent to speak to dosages but maybe some seasoned vets could check in with you around that. In other words if your only on 2.5mg/day, given your serious workout history maybe it's just like your an avg woman going into the gym after eating an extra banana for energy pre work out lol j/k with the exaggeration.
> 
> Also, do you have children? The reason I ask is due to the possibility of an overloaded schedule that could be draining energy and an adjustment might be worth considering.


I'm taking 10mg daily, and I've been training for just over two years. So I'm not as experienced as some, though I can guarantee I hit it harder than most. But I was thinking of upping my dose to 12.5mg after my third week if everything was still going well.

I don't have children, I'm only 22 but I work 6 days a week for 8 hours a day. So with only 1 full day off each week + the nature of my job + the grueling workouts I put myself through... I'm pretty exhausted all the time.

----------


## amar306

In other news I weighed myself yesterday and I'm up to 132.6lbs from 131.2lbs.

My weight fluctuates so much though we'll see if I can hang onto it!

----------


## wakejunkie37

Cant wait to see your results girl! Looks like you have a great base to start with!

----------


## amar306

Two weeks down! So far so good...acne is becoming more and more common than it used to be, and there's a definite increase in the libido. 

One more week and I'll increase my dose, I'm really hoping to start seeing more physical changes soon! The increase in strength is nice and all but somehow I thought going on something like this I'd see some dramatic changes quickly like I've read in other people's logs. I guess everyone's different when it comes to this stuff :/

----------


## ar-gun

DO WORK GIRLLL! Respect for coming on here and telling like it is

----------


## amar306

> DO WORK GIRLLL! Respect for coming on here and telling like it is


 :Big Grin:  thanks!

I know we discussed earlier in this thread that 2-3 weeks is a good time period to wait before upping the dose if there aren't any side effects. Does anyone consider the acne a big enough of a side effect that I should wait until it passes before I increase the dose? Or is it subtle enough to just go ahead as planned?

----------


## amar306

Oh and I thought I'd go ahead and post my stats as far as weights I'm lifting, hopefully these will continue to increase:

Squat (to parallel): 165lbs x 6, (if I cheat and don't go to parallel I can do 185lbs)
Deadlift: 165lbs x 5
Shoulder Press: 75lbs x 6
Bicep Curl: 55lbs x 6

These last few weeks I've been trying to go mainly for strength, so I won't do more than 4-6 reps on a lot of things. So here's where I am after 2.5 weeks, I'll keep updating as these numbers go up!

----------


## MACHINE5150

> id recommend taking a liver pill tho, as all orals have a more toxicity


this is wrong.. 17AA's are liver toxic.. Anavar is not a 17AA so you have nothing to worry about.. it is about as liver toxic as an antibiotic..

to quote:
Click Drug Name to View Profile: Anavar

----------


## MACHINE5150

to the OP.. u are gorgeous.. coming to Ireland any time soon? haha keep up the good work!!!

----------


## amar306

> to the OP.. u are gorgeous.. coming to Ireland any time soon? haha keep up the good work!!!


Lol, thank you! Unfortunately I am not, though perhaps someday! Thank you for the advice I appreciate it! I've been taking a liver support since early in the cycle so hopefully I'm covered!  :Smilie:

----------


## MACHINE5150

it can never hurt to take a bit of liver support.. they are relativeley cheap, and if you are anything like me (irish) u like to drink  :Wink:  so liver aids can never hurt..

----------


## amar306

> it can never hurt to take a bit of liver support.. they are relativeley cheap, and if you are anything like me (irish) u like to drink  so liver aids can never hurt..


Actually I rarely ever drink, though I do have Irish blood in me! I'm going to play it safe while I'm on my cycle and stay away from alcohol, I want to be as kind to my liver as I can!

----------


## Western Man

Watch your cholesterol levels, triglycerides, estradiol

----------


## wakejunkie37

> Two weeks down! So far so good...acne is becoming more and more common than it used to be, and there's a definite increase in the libido. 
> 
> One more week and I'll increase my dose, I'm really hoping to start seeing more physical changes soon! The increase in strength is nice and all but somehow I thought going on something like this I'd see some dramatic changes quickly like I've read in other people's logs. I guess everyone's different when it comes to this stuff :/


Dont trip on it. By day 30 you will be noticing some nice changes.

----------


## amar306

That's good to hear! Thanks for the encouragement!  :Smilie: 

Its hard to tell, I feel like I do see some changes already but they're so subtle its hard to know for sure. I'm sure with time I'll see more!

----------


## boundup

> That's good to hear! Thanks for the encouragement! 
> 
> Its hard to tell, I feel like I do see some changes already but they're so subtle its hard to know for sure. I'm sure with time I'll see more!


How do you track your progress? For me I didn't _feel_ stronger as I was just grabbing different weights. I know that sounds weird, but when I looked at my natty progression vs the Var, it was a remarkable difference. Same reps but weight increased by 5 pounds each week... sometimes more. When test was added in, it was a whole different game. But, I felt stronger with the test. That make sense?

----------


## amar306

> How do you track your progress? For me I didn't _feel_ stronger as I was just grabbing different weights. I know that sounds weird, but when I looked at my natty progression vs the Var, it was a remarkable difference. Same reps but weight increased by 5 pounds each week... sometimes more. When test was added in, it was a whole different game. But, I felt stronger with the test. That make sense?


Yeah that definitely makes sense! I'm tracking my progress by my max lifts, so like in my earlier post I said how much weight I could use for major lifts. Each week I aim to beat those numbers by either adding more weight (5-10lbs) or increasing the reps. But as I've also said I'm going for strength here so if I can get more than 10 reps in its too light.

Funny thing happened today. One of my guy friends (who is one of the very few that knows I'm on this stuff) told me he noticed I was getting a little bigger which was awesome. Then later tonight one of my girl friends (who is not aware) asked me what was going on because it looks like i'm losing weight... Interestingly enough. I feel like perhaps I'm doing what everyone wishes they could, and gaining muscle and losing fat at the same time. So needless to say, I'm quite happy about that!  :Smilie:

----------


## boundup

> Yeah that definitely makes sense! I'm tracking my progress by my max lifts, so like in my earlier post I said how much weight I could use for major lifts. Each week I aim to beat those numbers by either adding more weight (5-10lbs) or increasing the reps. But as I've also said I'm going for strength here so if I can get more than 10 reps in its too light.
> 
> Funny thing happened today. One of my guy friends (who is one of the very few that knows I'm on this stuff) told me he noticed I was getting a little bigger which was awesome. Then later tonight one of my girl friends (who is not aware) asked me what was going on because it looks like i'm losing weight... Interestingly enough. I feel like perhaps I'm doing what everyone wishes they could, and gaining muscle and losing fat at the same time. So needless to say, I'm quite happy about that!


That's awesome! From the looks of the pics/on cycle pic it should produce some really nice results for you. I hope this doesn't come off the wrong way, but it is interesting to see a girl on gear - most I know are hopelessly lost on the treadmill. I guess, I am just interested in that decision making process. For me, I never once did a drug, not even weed, spoke out against everything and never touched alcohol. 6 weeks ago, I was sticking a needle in my ass.

----------


## amar306

> That's awesome! From the looks of the pics/on cycle pic it should produce some really nice results for you. I hope this doesn't come off the wrong way, but it is interesting to see a girl on gear - most I know are hopelessly lost on the treadmill. I guess, I am just interested in that decision making process. For me, I never once did a drug, not even weed, spoke out against everything and never touched alcohol. 6 weeks ago, I was sticking a needle in my ass.


I can totally relate! I've never smoked week, I drink once a month if that, i've never even tried a cigarette! But somehow I don't feel bad about using gear. I know I'm being smart with it, I'm not abusing it and I know its just going to make me stronger and bring me closer to my goals. So hooray for us odd ones!  :Big Grin: 

oh and btw all the pics that are up here are pre-cycle...like a day in. I'll post some new pics soon to see if anyone can tell a difference!

----------


## boundup

> I can totally relate! I've never smoked week, I drink once a month if that, i've never even tried a cigarette! But somehow I don't feel bad about using gear. I know I'm being smart with it, I'm not abusing it and I know its just going to make me stronger and bring me closer to my goals. So hooray for us odd ones! 
> 
> oh and btw all the pics that are up here are pre-cycle...like a day in. I'll post some new pics soon to see if anyone can tell a difference!


Hah, that is kind of strange. Guess that is the way it goes.

----------


## amar306

> Hah, that is kind of strange. Guess that is the way it goes.


Kudos to you though, and everyone else on here that does, I don't know if I'd be able to stick a needle in me!

----------


## MACHINE5150

> I can totally relate! I've never smoked week, I drink once a month if that, i've never even tried a cigarette! But somehow I don't feel bad about using gear. I know I'm being smart with it, I'm not abusing it and I know its just going to make me stronger and bring me closer to my goals. So hooray for us odd ones!


Thats because steroids are good for you (in moderation).. Its like taking a multivitamin as far as i am concerned

----------


## amar306

> Thats because steroids are good for you (in moderation).. Its like taking a multivitamin as far as i am concerned


Have you seen the documentary Bigger Faster Stronger? If not I highly recommend it. It makes statements like why is alcohol or smoking legal when thousands of people can die from an excess, and there are MAYBE 3 people a year that die from steroids .

----------


## bjpennnn

wow great starting base impressive how tall are you?

----------


## MACHINE5150

Saw that Documentary.. it was good, i like how it didn't bash steroids it only talked about thier status in the modern day world.. Also.. i think it is more along the lines of MILLIONS of people that die every year from boos and tobaco.. 

You got any other pics then the one in your AVI??? I wanna make you my desktop background  :Wink:

----------


## amar306

> wow great starting base impressive how tall are you?


Thank you! I'm 5'5", so not too tall not too short.  :Smilie:

----------


## amar306

> Saw that Documentary.. it was good, i like how it didn't bash steroids it only talked about thier status in the modern day world.. Also.. i think it is more along the lines of MILLIONS of people that die every year from boos and tobaco.. 
> 
> You got any other pics then the one in your AVI??? I wanna make you my desktop background


I totally agree. Love that film, so many good points are made.

LOL I'm flattered that you want me as your desktop background! And I'll be taking new pics in a day or two to show the three week mark! Hopefully there will be some changes that you all can see!  :Big Grin: 

ALSO, to update the strength gains I increased my shoulder press from 75lbs for 5 reps to 80lbs for 4 reps. So my goal is to increase the weight by at least 5lbs each week.

AND....here's my weight progress thus far:

Starting week 1: 131.2lbs
Week 2: 132.6lbs
Week 3: 133.2lbs

So the weight is definitely going up, which is awesome! And even more awesome, people are telling me I'm looking thinner. So I'm gaining weight...but my waist is getting smaller...is there anything better than that? I think not.  :Wink:

----------


## bjpennnn

thats what anavar does ha. i saw incredible results with anavar on my waste line. keep up the good work.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Have you seen the documentary Bigger Faster Stronger? If not I highly recommend it. It makes statements like why is alcohol or smoking legal when thousands of people can die from an excess, and there are MAYBE 3 people a year that die from steroids.


You know, when the issue of steroids being made controlled substances in the USA went up before the Senate/House of Reps/dickheads the American Medical Association OPPOSED them being classified as controlled substances. This this the medical community, doctors, the upper echelon's of the medical profession and they OPPOSED them being made into controlled substances. (but the more laws that are on the books, the more taxes you can charge to enforce them, etc)

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> ALSO, to update the strength gains I increased my shoulder press from 75lbs for 5 reps to 80lbs for 4 reps. So my goal is to increase the weight by at least 5lbs each week.
> 
> AND....here's my weight progress thus far:
> 
> Starting week 1: 131.2lbs
> Week 2: 132.6lbs
> Week 3: 133.2lbs
> 
> So the weight is definitely going up, which is awesome! And even more awesome, people are telling me I'm looking thinner. So I'm gaining weight...but my waist is getting smaller...is there anything better than that? I think not.


Your doing awesome amar, keep up the great work! The things you are talking about here are the reason I did my first cycle as a var cycle. It's also great to see women posting about working out with weights and using steroids responsibly, it's nice to have the female presence and female perspective on things. I hope more females join and start to get active at this site, I think it might help to lessen the stigma of females and weights (except to slightly tone up) is bad. 

My sister works out with her husband. She is very tall and was very, very thin. Looking at her face I think people would wonder whether or not she was anorexic. But once me and her husband convinced her to just put on like 5-10lbs of muscle now anyone who looks at her (unless she's dressed in a parka) can immediately tell that she is fit, not anorexic as the muscle definition shows in her arms, shoulders, etc. She's not trying to get real big but it was that stigma that was holding her back and basically making her look anorexic/sick even though she ate decent (but too little).

So keep up the great work, your an inspiration to those women who will be here in the future reading your log and whatnot!

----------


## amar306

> Your doing awesome amar, keep up the great work! The things you are talking about here are the reason I did my first cycle as a var cycle. It's also great to see women posting about working out with weights and using steroids responsibly, it's nice to have the female presence and female perspective on things. I hope more females join and start to get active at this site, I think it might help to lessen the stigma of females and weights (except to slightly tone up) is bad. 
> 
> My sister works out with her husband. She is very tall and was very, very thin. Looking at her face I think people would wonder whether or not she was anorexic. But once me and her husband convinced her to just put on like 5-10lbs of muscle now anyone who looks at her (unless she's dressed in a parka) can immediately tell that she is fit, not anorexic as the muscle definition shows in her arms, shoulders, etc. She's not trying to get real big but it was that stigma that was holding her back and basically making her look anorexic/sick even though she ate decent (but too little).
> 
> So keep up the great work, your an inspiration to those women who will be here in the future reading your log and whatnot!


Thank you! I hope whatever I post here will help future female members, I do realize that women like me aren't exactly common. That's actually how I got started on bodybuilding, I had a couple eating disorders and was very frail, skinny and sick. Now 33lbs heavier I've never looked back. I'm still new obviously, and this is only my first cycle, but considering how this first one is going I wouldn't be surprised if I continued with a second or even a third one later on. 

On that note, does anyone have any suggestions on how long one should wait between cycles? I feel like I've read you should wait at least half the time that your cycle was. So if this cycle goes 10 weeks, then I should wait 5 weeks before starting another cycle right? 

Also...it's day 21. So I'm upping the dosage by another 2.5mg, and I'll be taking photos tomorrow morning. So I'll post those ASAP and keep you all updated on how I feel!  :Smilie:

----------


## 40plusnewbie

I am an absolute novice with steroids (even though I am on a heavy duty cycle lol) but I think the advice is same time off as on. Someone else qualified should chime in shortly.

----------


## amar306

Sorry for not posting pics when I said I would, work has been crazy and i'm struggling to find the time to take them. But I promise I'll post as soon as I can!

In other news, I trained legs a couple days ago and I know I hit them hard enough because I still can barely walk! I did full squats on the smith machine this time because I wanted to go past parallel to really hit my glutes. I think out of everything I'm lagging the most in my hamstring development and glute development. My quads are way out of proportion so I'm really trying to hammer my hamstrings to bring them up to par. I'm thinking i'll go back to a leg split where one week I'll only hit my hams and glutes, then the next I'll hit both hams and quads, next week only hams and glutes, and so on... I'm also trying this experimental calve training split that's supposed to add an inch to your calves within one month. So i'll keep you all updated on that progress.

Today I trained arms, and I was blown away once again by my progress. Two weeks ago for bicep curls I lifted 55lbs x 3 on my own, with My oh sin's help I got two more reps in for 5 total. Last week I lowered the weight a little to 50lbs, and got 5 reps on my own. 

Today I lifted 65lbs for 3 reps on my own. 10lb increase in two weeks....god I love this stuff!

I don't think I've gained much size in my arms, maybe 1/4 an inch. However with strength increases like this...it's hard to argue that this isn't working and working well. I'll be taking the next two days off, then I'll train back or shoulders depending on how I feel.

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

hun is that barbell or dumbell cause if its dumbell i quit. I can only curl 60s for bicep curlks and im around 90 pounds more than u  :Frown:

----------


## amar306

> hun is that barbell or dumbell cause if its dumbell i quit. I can only curl 60s for bicep curlks and im around 90 pounds more than u


LOL barbell...don't worry that'd be crazy!!

----------


## My oh sin

Amar306 failed to mention that she curled 60 lbs 8 times before doing the 65 lbs for 3 reps! She is starting to throw around heavier weight every week and making is look easy. I just hope she doesn't get stronger than me in the next few weeks! 
Keep up the good work!

----------


## 40plusnewbie

I love reading female logs and posts from females who work out with weights. It's inspiring to me, another area where there should be no stigma against females but there is a lot. So it's logs like this that are paving the way for woman's rights in a sort of way, acceptance of woman being body builders and everyone being cool with it and not looking down on it. 

I'll admit that I do not find hugely muscular females attractive (even though I have a small statue of one I keep my necklaces and stuff around- that my wife HATES lol). I think it's really cool. I don't even know how it wound up in our house but I keep it right on my dresser.

And even though I don't find hugely muscular woman attractive (as in females who are jacking test and tren and who knows what else at high doses) I admire them for pursuing their individual ambitions. 

Ironically, the gym i go to (lame planet fitness) the females who use the free weights and weight machines have better form than most of the men there. For real.

----------


## amar306

> I love reading female logs and posts from females who work out with weights. It's inspiring to me, another area where there should be no stigma against females but there is a lot. So it's logs like this that are paving the way for woman's rights in a sort of way, acceptance of woman being body builders and everyone being cool with it and not looking down on it. 
> 
> I'll admit that I do not find hugely muscular females attractive (even though I have a small statue of one I keep my necklaces and stuff around- that my wife HATES lol). I think it's really cool. I don't even know how it wound up in our house but I keep it right on my dresser.
> 
> And even though I don't find hugely muscular woman attractive (as in females who are jacking test and tren and who knows what else at high doses) I admire them for pursuing their individual ambitions. 
> 
> Ironically, the gym i go to (lame planet fitness) the females who use the free weights and weight machines have better form than most of the men there. For real.


Thank you! I appreciate all your kind words. I suppose I should have clarified my ultimate goal a little earlier though. Someday I'd love to take the Ms Olympia Figure title, so I'm not going for HUGE size. I won't ever take any Test, I don't want to risk losing my femininity or have any signs of virilisation. 

I'll post pics tomorrow!  :Big Grin:

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Thank you! I appreciate all your kind words. I suppose I should have clarified my ultimate goal a little earlier though. Someday I'd love to take the Ms Olympia Figure title, so I'm not going for HUGE size. I won't ever take any Test, I don't want to risk losing my femininity or have any signs of virilisation. 
> 
> I'll post pics tomorrow!


amar, I never assumed u were aiming to be huge (since ur just using a low dose of var) I was just making a general comment about 1 class of females who lift weights, the extreme end of huge. Heck, I don't even like the way the pro bb'ers look and my goal would never be to get that big, I def would not find myself attractive at 350lbs with 1% bf. 

And I must admit, I'm lookin forward to seeing your new pics  :Smilie:  Keep up the great work!

----------


## amar306

Okay well I wasn't able to take as many photos as I wanted, but I know I needed to take some to monitor the progress.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Very nice! You can really see the difference in size and increased definition in forearms, tri's, and back in that first photo. And by looking at the 2nd photo, u def have NOT lost your femininity  :Smilie:  Of course that's the first front pic I'm seeing so have no 'pre' photo to compare results thus far to but you are looking fine! Rockin a slim waist with great hips and what I would call a nice smooth lightly muscular but definitely feminine body from all around in the front. Looks like you would kill it in a dress with a very strong, appealing, yet feminine physique. Great work! Keep it up. Ain't var awseome  :Smilie:

----------


## amar306

Back day today.

185lb deadlift x 2, up 20lbs from 2 weeks ago when I last did deadlifts.

----------


## MACHINE5150

> Back day today.
> 
> 185lb deadlift x 2, up 20lbs from 2 weeks ago when I last did deadlifts.


good work babe.. keep it up.. You can TOTALLY see the difference from your first pic to your updated one.. you should update your Avatar..

still waiting on a bikini pic so i can update my background  :Wink:

----------


## Dan111

Lots of desperate guys in this thread, lol

----------


## MACHINE5150

> Lots of desperate guys in this thread, lol


Not desperate.. just flirtacious.. what do u expect from a guy who's on a gram of gear a week?

----------


## Dan111

haha, good point

----------


## amar306

Haha thanks guys, I'm flattered. But I think I may hold off on the bikini pics for a while, at least until I'm a little further into the cycle! I'll take your advice though and update my avatar!  :Smilie: 

It's crazy for me thinking about how much I pulled today. Deadlifts used to be one of if not the weakest of my lifts, I couldn't even do body weight I was barely pulling 115lbs pre cycle. Now after 4 weeks on Var...I've added 70lbs to the lift. 

On another side note, today's had a little bit of a downside. I was of course quite happy with myself for pulling that much weight, but when I told the BF his response was basically..."well that's the drugs". Because its not as impressive now that I'm having "help"...I understand his frustration since he's been lifting for longer than me and has resisted the temptation to go this route for longer, I just can't allow myself to think that way. If I got to thinking how all this progress isn't really just because of all my hard work but because i'm "cheating"...it'd be really depressing. 

I'm sure there are plenty of people on here that can sympathize with such thoughts/feelings.

----------


## My oh sin

> Back day today.
> 
> 185lb deadlift x 2, up 20lbs from 2 weeks ago when I last did deadlifts.


She is so nonchalant

The 185 lift was fun to watch. Amar's butt was shaking violently on that first rep (yes I was looking) then she got one of those 1000 yard stares going and pulled the second rep up through sheer force of will. I was gonna laugh but then I was just proud!

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

steroid .com's tankette nice progress on the weight (plz no passing me)  :Wink:

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> On another side note, today's had a little bit of a downside. I was of course quite happy with myself for pulling that much weight, but when I told the BF his response was basically..."well that's the drugs". Because its not as impressive now that I'm having "help"...I understand his frustration since he's been lifting for longer than me and has resisted the temptation to go this route for longer, I just can't allow myself to think that way. If I got to thinking how all this progress isn't really just because of all my hard work but because i'm "cheating"...it'd be really depressing. 
> 
> I'm sure there are plenty of people on here that can sympathize with such thoughts/feelings.


Wait until he gets some ear infection that hurts like hell and won't go away and when he starts using ear drops and says his ear is feeling better tell him "that's the drugs" or if u met with him under circumstances where alcohol was involved (like he had a drink or 2) tell him "you wouldn't even be with me if it wasn't for the drugs because u wouldn't have had the balls to approach me" Or when he talks about gaining muscle mass tell him "that's the protein" lol

----------


## amar306

> Wait until he gets some ear infection that hurts like hell and won't go away and when he starts using ear drops and says his ear is feeling better tell him "that's the drugs" or if u met with him under circumstances where alcohol was involved (like he had a drink or 2) tell him "you wouldn't even be with me if it wasn't for the drugs because u wouldn't have had the balls to approach me" Or when he talks about gaining muscle mass tell him "that's the protein" lol


LOL nice...good point! I like that last one, if you hadn't had all those carbs and proteins you wouldn't even have those muscles!

----------


## 40plusnewbie

It makes no sense to me why people look down on other people for using substances to enhance their self-esteem, body image, personal health goals, etc.

I think it's not cool that your bf is knocking u for ur choice. Anavar is an aid just like a whey protein shake is an aid, or proper lifting techniques. Is he gonna give some 300lb. lady shit because she starts taking weight loss drugs so she doesn't drop dead of a heart attack???

My wife was very against me using steroids , but it was because she considered them 'drugs' and is against all drugs. Once I educated her on the minimal risks, and potentially great benefits she has no issue with it now. She likes the improvements in my body and she sure isn't complaining against my 43yo ass getting ramped up on test and wanting to go at it 24/7 like a high school kid.

----------


## WastedTalent09

Hey Amar306, great to read your progress, as I am also thinking of starting a var cycle. only thing ive ever taken was a test booster any idiot could get their hands on at any GNC. I had AWESOME results on it (ppl @ gym accusing me of being ON...when i wasnt) so that being said, I respond to supps quite well, so I'm wanting to try something REAL like var. And we seem to have the same body type (by looking at your pix). So i was just wondering where you are getting yours, cuz just like you, I am new at this portion of the lifestyle and am worried im going to be suckered into a fake. So just wondering if you got it online or from someone. I just moved to Phoenix so i dont know anyone here to even ask haha. Also to comment on you being suprised by your time of the month, be ready for it to be up and down... Ive been taking that test booster for a long time and intensely training 10+years and competing for 3, so sometimes u can get it twice in a month or not at all, ahhh lovely hormones.... haha. Good luck with your progress!

My stats-
female
26, 5'7" 140lbs
18%bf
i am also a trainer  :Smilie: 

goals- 
like yours, gain as much size as i can!  :Smilie:

----------


## WastedTalent09

PS- just read bf is claiming it's "cheating". Yes i can sympathize with you! my bf is against my idea to try a cycle as well. Making me feel guilty for wanting to. He claims he doesnt want my face looking like a man! UGH. whatever, not like im looking to do straight test! jeez.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> PS- just read bf is claiming it's "cheating". Yes i can sympathize with you! my bf is against my idea to try a cycle as well. Making me feel guilty for wanting to. He claims he doesnt want my face looking like a man! UGH. whatever, not like im looking to do straight test! jeez.


U both have jealous bf's IMHO lol Keep up the good work ladies! And tell them about the sides females get from var, that should quiet their horny asses for a while.

----------


## amar306

> Hey Amar306, great to read your progress, as I am also thinking of starting a var cycle. only thing ive ever taken was a test booster any idiot could get their hands on at any GNC. I had AWESOME results on it (ppl @ gym accusing me of being ON...when i wasnt) so that being said, I respond to supps quite well, so I'm wanting to try something REAL like var. And we seem to have the same body type (by looking at your pix). So i was just wondering where you are getting yours, cuz just like you, I am new at this portion of the lifestyle and am worried im going to be suckered into a fake. So just wondering if you got it online or from someone. I just moved to Phoenix so i dont know anyone here to even ask haha. Also to comment on you being suprised by your time of the month, be ready for it to be up and down... Ive been taking that test booster for a long time and intensely training 10+years and competing for 3, so sometimes u can get it twice in a month or not at all, ahhh lovely hormones.... haha. Good luck with your progress!
> 
> My stats-
> female
> 26, 5'7" 140lbs
> 18%bf
> i am also a trainer 
> 
> goals- 
> like yours, gain as much size as i can!


Hey! Well if you've been training for that long then yeah definitely you need to try the real stuff! It's amazing how fast your numbers will go up, as you've probably seen I'm averaging increasing weights lifted by 5-10lbs each week! As far as where I got stuff, I got mine from a member of one of the gyms I go to, and it took a while because I had to build a certain level of trust before I could come right out and ask for the help. My suggestion to you is to do the same, females especially can't hide it when they've used gear (my source has used Var, Primo, and others). So if you can find someone you can trust and they trust you, you know they'll give you good stuff because they use it too.

I wish I could help you out more, but I'm quite new myself and have yet to establish a solid online source. So I guess that's my advice...as I'm sure you've read fake gear will seriously f*ck up the female body so dont take any chances! I had to overcome my own impatience to be safe, so trust me I know how hard it can be to resist when you're given the opportunity with sources you aren't 100% sure of. 

And just curious...what did you use from GNC? I've tried legal test boosters before and they SERIOUSLY messed me up hormonally. It was like SUPER PMS for like a week straight (and it wasn't that time), I was really emotional, really depressed, almost wanted to stop lifting because I hated how I looked. So...needless to say I'm hesitant to ever go that route again! :/

----------


## amar306

Leg day today. I don't normally do my two largest lifts (deadlifts and squats) so close to each other but this week my work schedule requires it. 

My oh sin unfortunately wasn't able to help me out today, so I was a little hesitant to go too heavy without my partner there to help if I needed to bail. But I was determined to hit another PR (personal record), and so I did.  :Wink: 

So my squat went up another 10lbs, from 175lbs to 185lbs x 2. I can technically squat more, but I decided unless I can complete at least 1 rep with perfect form then I shouldn't lift that weight. So I've been working my way up, as soon as I can do 5 perfect reps with legs parallel at 185lbs I'll increase the weight. 

It was funny, a couple of pro football players were training near me and one offered his weight belt to me for the squats. I tried it on but unfortunately it was way too big! I hadn't even considered using a weight belt before. I always laugh at the skinny kids wearing weight belts that can't be more than 150lbs...because not only are the weights they're using so small that I could use them, but they have some kind of bad ass attitude along with them.

----------


## Far from massive

amar 306,

Just stumbled onto this thread and I must say its been inspirational. Your physiques is excellent and I am sure with your dedication to workout and diet your gains will be everything you seek. Its gotta be tuff to do training 8 hrs a day and remain focused on your own goals ( not to mention trying to keep up with wieght gains) One thing you mentioned is the cloudy head feeling which makes me curious could the Var be causing a drop in cognition due to a drop in other hormones that could be addressed with DHEA? I know absolutely nothing about female AAS usage so this is stricly a question for those who do.

Keep up the good work and I wish you all the success in the world in meeting your goals.

----------


## amar306

> One thing you mentioned is the cloudy head feeling which makes me curious could the Var be causing a drop in cognition due to a drop in other hormones that could be addressed with DHEA? I know absolutely nothing about female AAS usage so this is stricly a question for those who do.
> 
> Keep up the good work and I wish you all the success in the world in meeting your goals.


Thank you! This is really interesting, I'd love to hear what others think about this. It would be nice if I could somehow overcome that!

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Thank you! This is really interesting, I'd love to hear what others think about this. It would be nice if I could somehow overcome that!


U might want to post this question in the AS Q&A forum or possibly the injuries and rehab forum if u get no insight in the 1st one, a lot more ppl will see it there.

----------


## WastedTalent09

Yeah i know it boils down to who ya know when looking to get it...and damnit i shouldnt have moved!!! it was ALL around me at my old gym (even in my own blood family), i worked there, ran that place and all the meatheads were my close friends (still are, but @ 2,000 miles away) but i never took advantage of it and didnt take anything. i moved to az to get more into BBing and dude, let me tell you the Gold's out here BLOWS. Everyone is a poser! Too commercialized and yuppy, unlike the musclehead gym im used to. I used to get respect, now dudes who weigh the same as me are like, walking infront of me, cutting me off and stealing my machine or standing directly in front of me at the mirror during my set. It's so ridiculous. Sorry didnt mean to complain, but that's what im up against cuz these are the only type of people here & it's getting in my way of MY physique, cuz i have no one to ask. so now im kicking myself, cuz i did not that long ago. Sorry for blabbering, it's just im the only one of my kind here LOL! I only have 2 girl friends that also compete and well, theyre not the greatest of friends. Its just nice to talk to another chick who knows where im coming from! Thanks for replying by the way!  :Smilie:

----------


## amar306

> Yeah i know it boils down to who ya know when looking to get it...and damnit i shouldnt have moved!!! it was ALL around me at my old gym (even in my own blood family), i worked there, ran that place and all the meatheads were my close friends (still are, but @ 2,000 miles away) but i never took advantage of it and didnt take anything. i moved to az to get more into BBing and dude, let me tell you the Gold's out here BLOWS. Everyone is a poser! Too commercialized and yuppy, unlike the musclehead gym im used to. I used to get respect, now dudes who weigh the same as me are like, walking infront of me, cutting me off and stealing my machine or standing directly in front of me at the mirror during my set. It's so ridiculous. Sorry didnt mean to complain, but that's what im up against cuz these are the only type of people here & it's getting in my way of MY physique, cuz i have no one to ask. so now im kicking myself, cuz i did not that long ago. Sorry for blabbering, it's just im the only one of my kind here LOL! I only have 2 girl friends that also compete and well, theyre not the greatest of friends. Its just nice to talk to another chick who knows where im coming from! Thanks for replying by the way!


Haha no no, trust me its SOOO refreshing to talk to another woman about this stuff. That sucks about your new gym, I know what you mean about what a bumper commercial gyms are to "meathead" gyms as you put it! I work in a commercial and I can't stand the lack of enthusiasm in there, I try my best to get people in there pumped up! But on my day off I'll go to MY gym...practically everyone there is on the juice. But please don't think you're ranting, I've enjoyed it!  :Smilie:  And just hang in there, I'm sure you'll be able to find a source. Just be picky and patient...

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> Yeah i know it boils down to who ya know when looking to get it...and damnit i shouldnt have moved!!! it was ALL around me


Sometimes a boatload of sources get dropped on u from out of nowhere over internet communications and whatnot, eventually u will find ur way. When you do make sure to enjoy ur ride. Just remember, this isn't a source board so talking about sources, asking for sources, etc in the open public forums here isn't allowed.

----------


## amar306

So people at work are starting to notice. 

I had a couple of the people I work with comment on how I'm really bulking up, they said I was looking good.  :Smilie: 

As of this morning I'm 134.8lbs, this is officially the most I've ever weighed in my life! But I also think this is the best I've looked in my life...I think I'm about half way through my cycle by the end of this week, so I'm shooting for 140lbs by the end. I'll try to post some pics tomorrow or next week, depending on how much time I have!

----------


## Aquinas

Wow, you're making really good progress! Thanks for posting about your experience  :Smilie: . I'm thinking of doing the same cycle as you but I'll probably wait a while longer yet.

----------


## amar306

> Wow, you're making really good progress! Thanks for posting about your experience . I'm thinking of doing the same cycle as you but I'll probably wait a while longer yet.


Thank you! And you're welcome!  :Smilie:  I'm really surprised but happy that this thread has been helpful to so many people. 

I trained biceps and triceps today, and being consistent with my goals I added an extra 5lbs to the weight I lifted. So I curled 70lbs today...BARBELL to clarify! I was able to get 2 solid reps in on my own, 3 more with My oh sin's help. I should also clarify and stress that I make sure my form is perfect. I don't tolerate cheating by using momentum or breaking form with my clients, I won't tolerate it with myself. So, bicep curl shoulders are back, elbows are tight to my waist and they don't move. This goes not only with just bicep curls, if I can't lift a weight with perfect form I shouldn't be lifting it. I think I mentioned this earlier with my squats...sorry if I'm repeating myself. 

So far I've felt fine after the increased dose. The only thing that's annoying is there's definitely an increase in acne.  :Frown:  Hopefully it'll tone down in a few days. 

To shift the subject, I've been thinking about something and curious on people's opinions. 
What do you think about people who are very CLEARLY on gear (because their form sucks, their work ethic in the gym is pathetic, they aren't that strong, but they're much bigger than some naturals I know who have been training the same period of time) yet they say they've never used anything. They blow it off like there's no way they'd do that, or they say that wish they could get their hands on some gear and laugh it off. 

Personally...it drives me nuts. I mean I know most people who do use gear aren't going to come right out and admit to everyone that yes they've used, hey I'm even keeping it a well hidden secret from all but two people that know me. Just curious on other people's thoughts on this.

----------


## 40plusnewbie

> I trained biceps and triceps today, and being consistent with my goals I added an extra 5lbs to the weight I lifted. So I curled 70lbs today...BARBELL to clarify! I was able to get 2 solid reps in on my own, 3 more with My oh sin's help. I should also clarify and stress that I make sure my form is perfect. I don't tolerate cheating by using momentum or breaking form with my clients, I won't tolerate it with myself. So, bicep curl shoulders are back, elbows are tight to my waist and they don't move. This goes not only with just bicep curls, if I can't lift a weight with perfect form I shouldn't be lifting it. I think I mentioned this earlier with my squats...sorry if I'm repeating myself. 
> 
> So far I've felt fine after the increased dose. The only thing that's annoying is there's definitely an increase in acne.  Hopefully it'll tone down in a few days. 
> 
> To shift the subject, I've been thinking about something and curious on people's opinions. 
> What do you think about people who are very CLEARLY on gear (because their form sucks, their work ethic in the gym is pathetic, they aren't that strong, but they're much bigger than some naturals I know who have been training the same period of time) yet they say they've never used anything. They blow it off like there's no way they'd do that, or they say that wish they could get their hands on some gear and laugh it off. 
> 
> Personally...it drives me nuts. I mean I know most people who do use gear aren't going to come right out and admit to everyone that yes they've used, hey I'm even keeping it a well hidden secret from all but two people that know me. Just curious on other people's thoughts on this.


Congrat's on pushin urself to up the weights, that's the way to do it girl! 

re: ppl on gear with poor form, work ethic in gym pathetic.....

The work ethic in the gym being pathetic annoys me like it does the little muscle boys w/ sleeveless shirts who spend 2min doing a set that doesn't strain them then the following 10 min "walking the runway" around the gym lol..... On the catwalk, on the catwalk... I do my little turns on the catwalk"

----------


## amar306

Okay so I have a confession to make. 

As of the last few weeks I've slipped from my diet (I've kept key parts like the greens and red meat with rice) but I've also added in high calorie bits like....bagels lol. I'll eat up to 3 each night in one sitting! That's 270 cal x 3 = 810 calories! And I've also been having a lot of chipotle...they make it so easy to get my daily red meat in, and that's 730 calories in one meal alone. I just wasn't gaining weight! In fact I kept losing weight in the first few weeks because I couldn't find the time to get in all those meals. My job keeps me on my feet all day like I've said, so I needed more calories. 

I feel guilty about it because I'm honestly not watching what I'm eating anymore, and when I say that I mean I'm not counting calories at all. I just eat till I'm satisfied, and I'm a black hole so I can just keep packing it away. I guess thats one side effect I can rule out, lack of appetite! 

I weigh myself once a week since I know how much one's weight can fluctuate throughout the day and depending on how much glycogen we have stored. For the past week I've been sitting at 134.8lbs. So I've been eating my heart out and maintaining. :P All of my clothes are starting to be uncomfortably tight on me, like through my arms, back and legs. I'm not sure how I'm going to do it once I hit my goal weight of 140lbs!

----------


## 40plusnewbie

Glad ur spittin out the slips with the diet. I had major slips during my first cycle and by posting honestly about it I feel as though it contributed to my longer term stability in maintaining a clean diet. Something that I like to keep in mind that helps me with struggles I encounter on my journey to build the body I want is that I am not competing against anyone but myself. I'm still new to training and steroids but this helps keep my focus. I get a lot of criticisms because I'm running a somewhat heavy cycle for someone new to steroids, and I realize I won't maximize the benefits of running everything I am the way someone with several years of experience would, nevertheless it is my body and my choice. I'm not a reckless teenager, have done a risk/reward comparison and the cycle is working well for me. So I'm not struggling with diet, I'm struggling with strangers who are no part of my life criticizing me. So I just keep in mind that I'm only competing with myself and find it quite helpful. 

BTW amar, have you investigated the recommended cycle length for females with anavar . I know for males, who run high doses, people recommend like 6-8 weeks due to the impact it can have on your lipid profile, bp, and to a lesser extent ur liver (although at high doses I'd imagine the impact is greater). I'm just wondering because anavar is one of those steroids that have been used and studied fairly extensively in treating burn victims, kids with growth problems, aids wasting patients, etc and I'm curious about the potential difference in a female running 10-15mg/day vs. a male running 80mg or so a day. 

Does anyone else know the answer to this? How safe is it for a full grown woman to run a standard low dose of var? I haven't read the studies done on kids and aids patients but I would imagine that they stayed on for more than 2 months. I'm wondering if there is increased risk at that low dosage as there is at a high dose many males run it at.

----------


## amar306

> BTW amar, have you investigated the recommended cycle length for females with anavar . I know for males, who run high doses, people recommend like 6-8 weeks due to the impact it can have on your lipid profile, bp, and to a lesser extent ur liver (although at high doses I'd imagine the impact is greater). I'm just wondering because anavar is one of those steroids that have been used and studied fairly extensively in treating burn victims, kids with growth problems, aids wasting patients, etc and I'm curious about the potential difference in a female running 10-15mg/day vs. a male running 80mg or so a day. 
> 
> Does anyone else know the answer to this? How safe is it for a full grown woman to run a standard low dose of var? I haven't read the studies done on kids and aids patients but I would imagine that they stayed on for more than 2 months. I'm wondering if there is increased risk at that low dosage as there is at a high dose many males run it at.


I've been curious about this as well. How I've been figuring it is that I'm about half way through my cycle, and eventually end with taking 17.5mg daily. I know I know it's probably a little high for a first cycle...but if I'm waiting 2-3 weeks before increasing the dose and not experiencing any sides, I don't see the problem. Perhaps someone can point it out to me? Again I'm trying to put on as much muscle as possible (and my goal was/is to gain 10lbs and I've gained just under 5lbs now) so I'm not afraid of getting too big.

I've also been curious about what will happen once I stop. I apologize if these are questions that have been answered already in other forums, I've tried searching for these answers but they all seem to apply to men not women and I assume it'll be different. I'm just wondering if I'll be able to keep most of if not all my gains, I'm realizing now how very devastating it would/will be to not be as strong after the cycle. So here's my plan for the remainder of the cycle, please anyone help me out and chime in if you see an issue with this.

I started with 100 10mg tablets, and I plan on using them all in this first cycle. My progression will be as follows:
Weeks 1-3 = 10mg
Weeks 4-6 = 12.5mg
Weeks 6-8 = 15mg
Weeks 8-10 = 17.5mg

Assuming by the end I will have reached 140lbs, I'll try to maintain this body weight as well as the weights I'm lifting. I've been taking a liver support this entire time, any suggestions on what I should take after? Once I've waited the appropriate time between cycles, (10-15 weeks?) then I'll start another cycle with a goal to cut back down to 130lbs, maybe 125lbs. 

Any suggestions/concerns about this plan please let me know! They'll be very appreciated!

----------


## stripling

i dunno, that's odd! i'm on 40mg/day and totally jealous that women can get away with 10-15mg/day! my healing is so fast it's shocking me... but it took THREE WEEKS before it kicked in! the first 2 weeks were painful, now i can't seem to blow myself out.

i started my var cycle when you did, on 9/13 or so. if you don't feel it i'd be wondering if your var is real.

are you sure your var is genuine, real, hight quality stuff?

----------


## amar306

> i dunno, that's odd! i'm on 40mg/day and totally jealous that women can get away with 10-15mg/day! my healing is so fast it's shocking me... but it took THREE WEEKS before it kicked in! the first 2 weeks were painful, now i can't seem to blow myself out.
> 
> i started my var cycle when you did, on 9/13 or so. if you don't feel it i'd be wondering if your var is real.
> 
> are you sure your var is genuine, real, hight quality stuff?


No i'm sure it's real, my strength has increased significantly since starting about 6 weeks ago. For example I've increased my deadlift by almost 100lbs, from barely being able to lift 115lbs to lifting 205lbs twice this last week. I trust my source too, they said it isn't the best stuff they've used but they still got good gains from it.

I definitely can feel it too because I feel fatigued most of the time, which I've heard can be related to poor liver function. I have been taking a liver support but perhaps its not enough because i've been dragging ass for a while now.

----------


## amar306

Well i think I've hit a wall.

I've been 135lbs for about 3 weeks now, and I only have about 2 weeks left of my cycle. I didn't make it up to 140, which as of now I'm actually happy about. I've definitely gotten fatter, and I REALLY want to lose some weight but I know right after a cycle is not the time to diet. I figured since I still have about 15 days left I'll just start adding cardio back into my routine, hopefully that'll make me feel a little better....Ugh the ED is starting to talk again which isn't good.

In my desperation to cut though it got me thinking, I know you need to wait time and a half so that'll be about 15 weeks for me before starting a second cycle of anavar . But how long does one need to wait before starting another cycle of a different compound? Like if I wanted to do a cycle of Clen 3-4 weeks after getting off of this first cycle of anavar. Is that too soon? Any thoughts on this?

----------


## SergeantCarbs

Hi Amar,

Were you tracking your measurements throughout the cycle, specially the last few weeks where your weight hasnt changed?

I'm on week 5 of a anavar & test cycle while dieting now and my total weight hasnt changed more then +/- 0.5 lbs overall in the last 4 weeks but I'm losing about a 1/2" per week from my waist (which normally would take me about 2 lbs of fat loss to equal). To me that shows the best of both worlds, I'm burning fat while gaining in lbm.

As to another cycle, I think that will depend on which compound(s) you are talking about. I think taking clen is fine. However I'm not sure why so many seem to think this helps with fat loss. At least in my own personal experience, I've not seen any increased fat loss when clen cycling. I did however see better anti-catabolic / slightly anabolic results when using it but it was so nominal that I dont think it was worth the side effects (shaking, lack of sleep, muscle cramping)

----------


## BJJ

> Well i think I've hit a wall.
> 
> I've been 135lbs for about 3 weeks now, and I only have about 2 weeks left of my cycle. I didn't make it up to 140, which as of now I'm actually happy about. I've definitely gotten fatter, and I REALLY want to lose some weight but I know right after a cycle is not the time to diet. I figured since I still have about 15 days left I'll just start adding cardio back into my routine, hopefully that'll make me feel a little better....Ugh the ED is starting to talk again which isn't good.
> 
> In my desperation to cut though it got me thinking, I know you need to wait time and a half so that'll be about 15 weeks for me before starting a second cycle of anavar. But how long does one need to wait before starting another cycle of a different compound? Like if I wanted to do a cycle of Clen 3-4 weeks after getting off of this first cycle of anavar. Is that too soon? Any thoughts on this?


Clen is a waste of time and money, IMHO.
If I were you I would use EPH 2 weeks on and 1 off for a month.

----------


## amar306

> Hi Amar,
> 
> Were you tracking your measurements throughout the cycle, specially the last few weeks where your weight hasnt changed?
> 
> I'm on week 5 of a anavar & test cycle while dieting now and my total weight hasnt changed more then +/- 0.5 lbs overall in the last 4 weeks but I'm losing about a 1/2" per week from my waist (which normally would take me about 2 lbs of fat loss to equal). To me that shows the best of both worlds, I'm burning fat while gaining in lbm.
> 
> As to another cycle, I think that will depend on which compound(s) you are talking about. I think taking clen is fine. However I'm not sure why so many seem to think this helps with fat loss. At least in my own personal experience, I've not seen any increased fat loss when clen cycling. I did however see better anti-catabolic / slightly anabolic results when using it but it was so nominal that I dont think it was worth the side effects (shaking, lack of sleep, muscle cramping)



I haven't been tracking my measurements really, I've mainly been going off of strength gains. So I was just making sure that I was continually lifting more weight each week to make sure I was making progress. 

I think perhaps I'm just a little disappointed in my results from a physical standpoint, my strength gains have been amazing but I was hoping for more of a physical transformation which I don't believe has happened. But perhaps I'm just unhappy with these results because I have been eating a surplus to try to recover faster and give my body plenty to work with, and I over did it leading to more fat gain than I wanted. 

And test sounds fun...I'm sure I'd see some results I'd be happy with if I went that path but I have a limit to how far I'll go with gear, and Im pretty sure that's it.

----------


## amar306

> Clen is a waste of time and money, IMHO.
> If I were you I would use EPH 2 weeks on and 1 off for a month.


How soon after a cycle would it be safe to take this?

----------


## BJJ

> How soon after a cycle would it be safe to take this?


Considering you took only oxa, you may start the day after.

----------


## WastedTalent09

HEY! I tried to hit ya back but it didnt work. Also emailed you back, let me know if it went through!

----------


## amar306

Alright. 

So after speaking to my source, who I also consider to be a mentor when it comes to this, they were very surprised that I only gained 4lbs. So I guess in the end I should have increased the dosage to see more results.

I'm going to attempt to wrap up this thread for now, with my cycle finally coming to a close. I'll be taking some time off for a while obviously but I've done my research and I have my next two cycles all planned out. In a month or so after I've had plenty of extra calories to hang onto the muscle gained I'm going to start a cutting stack of Clen and T3. I'll probably keep it short...6-8 weeks tops. (T3 will be no more than 6 of course) The second cycle I'll begin in February, and I'll be taking Primo for a second bulking phase. Needless to say I'm excited for them both!

I'll continue to check this thread for the next few weeks, after that anyone that has any questions about my experiences just send me a PM and I'll be happy to share with you. Thanks to all of you who followed along in this log and gave me advice along the way! Keep a look out for my next log: "Female's First Cutting Cycle"!  :Wink:

----------


## amar306

Oh yikes. Just wanted to drop in here an add a quick update, today is the second to last day of my cycle but it will probably be my last because I woke up today with an unwelcome surprise. 

I have caught a cold, but I noticed my throat feeling especially...sore...or swollen. As in my vocal chords thickening. Not cool, not good at all. So I'm officially stopping my dosage today, out of all the sides that can come with AAS usage my voice changing is not something I'm willing to tolerate.

----------


## junior21804

Iam a scammer

----------


## SlimmerMe

^^^NO SOURCE TALKS HERE!!! Better run along....

----------


## xfitgirl

Hey guys I need some advice. I am currently on day 15 of my first anvar cycle. I am taking 12.5 mg /day and working out 6 days a week. I am seeing no results and hardly feelings anything. I can't think of anything that would be inhibiting the effects except for my birth control. I have an implanon (tube in my arm) and therefore cannot temporarily stop my hormones. Any suggestions/advice? Should I try increasing my dosage? Or taking a dose 2x/day? Any thoughts would be extremely helpful! Thank you in advance!!

----------


## ScaryMissMary

> Hey guys I need some advice. I am currently on day 15 of my first anvar cycle. I am taking 12.5 mg /day and working out 6 days a week. I am seeing no results and hardly feelings anything. I can't think of anything that would be inhibiting the effects except for my birth control. I have an implanon (tube in my arm) and therefore cannot temporarily stop my hormones. Any suggestions/advice? Should I try increasing my dosage? Or taking a dose 2x/day? Any thoughts would be extremely helpful! Thank you in advance!!


I see this message is a little old at this point now, but I was wondering how Anavar /Implanon turned out for you. I too am on Implanon and was thinking of starting an Anavar cycle. I have 2 years of my Implanon left so getting it out isn't an option yet.

----------

